# 2 more Walmart rescues....



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am not sure if they will make it but I am going to try:
















I think the blue one had been someone and they had brought him back because he has writting on his cup.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww poor guys, good luck with them!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you they are barely swimming and when they do its kind of sideways.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I hope they make it!! They have a good home now.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Poor boys!!!!! I hope they make it!! Even if they don't, they will have known a good home for a few days.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Exactly. Even if the poor boys don't make it, they'll have known a bit of lovin' before they go


----------



## Puremuttz (Nov 6, 2009)

The blue one looks real rough. 

I hope they both recover and can become the beautiful vibrant males they're meant to be!

Walmart is where my boy came from (and they had him labeled as a female which confused me nicely). I hate seeing the conditions those bettas are in...

Mine got lucky...he seems healthy and my only complaint was the low water level they had him in. He couldn't even spread his fins.

**How convenient that there's a Walmart advertisment on this page right now...**


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awwww poor guys


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They're lucky you picked them up. Good luck with them, they could use some TLC.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im sure youll do your best, lucky boys to have gotten picked by you


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck with them. If you keep this up you'll have to open a betta shop. 

Wouldn't that be great? Sigh.................


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Aww, poor babies  I hope they're doing better now.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Unfortantly the blue one did not make it. But the other (Rocky) seems to be doing much better. He even ate some yesterday.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no..... 
It was good of you to try.

RIP little guy.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry about the little blue boy. Good luck with Rocky, though!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

GL with rocky though! I rescued one from walmart the other night (friday) that is near aquabid quality not kidding, he has dual fin extintions eats, and all!

Edit: his water condition sucked though!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Romad said:


> Good luck with them. If you keep this up you'll have to open a betta shop.
> 
> Wouldn't that be great? Sigh.................


yeah and christina ross:lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would love to open a Betta shop and can not think of a better partner than Christina to do it with. Now all we need to do is win the lottery so we can finance it. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

amen, i guess i better start buying tickets! LOL


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I guess I should buy them to. Kind of hard to win if you don't play. LOL


----------



## kristinerose (Oct 5, 2009)

good luck!


----------

